# bloods and scans



## Reaching for a star (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi ladies, I've been on menopur for 3days now, today will b the fourth. Am trying to work out when my egg collection would be? Anyone help with this?


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya..

Well it all depends hun i was on menopur 3 weeks till i ad my EC.. Av they given u a date 4 a scan they will check how many follies and the size ov them then they will give u a date 4 the EC if they r a nice size  

All the best Gemma
            xxxx


----------



## Reaching for a star (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah hun, thursday 4the scan but I'm worried that's too long as previous cycles hav been stopped due to ohss and this is jus normal protocall. I would hav thought with my history they would hav kept a closer eye on me?? I have a feeling ec will b saturday and hubby will b in bristol!! We live in manchester?!? Xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I stimmed for 12 days on all my cycles everyone is different.  Wishing you luck
L x


----------



## Spanna2010 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi
I will be taking my trigger injection today and so will have been stimulating for 11 days and EC will be on Tuesday.  Are you being treated at St Marys on privately? Just because I know St Marys tailor the treatment so they don't do EC at weekends.


----------



## Reaching for a star (Aug 28, 2010)

Jj1 I know everyone is different and so too were my previous cycles to each other. But each time I got ohss, so am worried they are not scanning and checkin my blood soon enough as thursday will b day 8 which is normal protocall and it only took 1injection to cause me to over stimulate last time. So 8 days with 1blood test and no scan I think is too long. Thought they would hav checked more frequently this time round  so worried and confused now.

Spanna yes we are at st marys. Xxx


----------



## Spanna2010 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi
If you started your stimming on Thursday (21st), I imagine they'll aim for EC on the Monday or Tuesday (1st or 2nd).  Did you have your bloods done on Day 3 (yesterday)? I imagine if your estrogen levels came back OK that is why they haven't asked you to come back til Thursday. If you're worried, give the nurses a call


----------



## Reaching for a star (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah hun they were ok yesterday but with the next test being 5days away I'm worried as it only took a day last time and I'm not even on a lower dose?? Thanks 4the replies hun. I might jus ring up 2moro n express my concerns. Xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Reaching for a star I can't help as I had bloods done each day or more frequently than that. Could you say that you want more frquent blood monitoring as you are concerned with you last cycle and past history?

Wishing you lots of Luck

L x


----------



## Reaching for a star (Aug 28, 2010)

Jj1 that's exactly wot I thought would happen with me. I'm certain I had bloods every 2-3 days last time so this time shud b the same or more often. They hav my notes 4rm the previous hospital and are aware of the history so am confused that I'm just on their normal protocall! I will def ring up 2moro and ask 4a test and scan sooner xxx


----------



## Reaching for a star (Aug 28, 2010)

They have said 2come in for bloods 2moro jus for peace of mind. So I feel bit better now  also goin 2check me every other day after that xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Glad to hear that they ahve listened to you- Good Luck with your cycle
L x


----------



## Reaching for a star (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks jj1 xxxx


----------



## Spanna2010 (Feb 14, 2010)

Reaching for a star - that's great, I'm glad it's put your mind at rest    
Keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Reaching for a star (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks spanna I really hope its good news this time! Xxx


----------



## Reaching for a star (Aug 28, 2010)

Wanted to update you all, i had my scan on thursday and had 14 folicles but not large enough yet. Another scan this morning and i have 31 folicles!!! Still not large enough yet so another 2 days on stims (reduced to 150) and a scan on monday. 

Am thinking i may go in for ec tues, so will let you know the outcome xxxx


----------

